# Tomorrow is da day.



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Well, I’m the first up (6 fricking am) tomorrow for surgery. I guess my surgeon is in a hurry to cut me up. I probably won’t be up to posting here for a few days. I’m sure I’ll be doped up man. Actually, I’m hoping to get a nerve block again. It keeps your leg numb for a few days and is almost pain free. Keep me in your prayers and if ya don’t believe, pray anyway.
Later.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Good luck dude!!!

U'll come thru fine...

I've had several surgeries too, so I know how U get anxious as they get closer. I put them outta my mind as long as possible, but finally on the day before, that's when ya really start to think about it.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Well, I'm the first up (6 fricking am) tomorrow for surgery. I guess my surgeon is in a hurry to cut me up. I probably won't be up to posting here for a few days. I'm sure I'll be doped up man. Actually, I'm hoping to get a nerve block again. It keeps your leg numb for a few days and is almost pain free. Keep me in your prayers and if ya don't believe, pray anyway.
> Later.


Hope it works out like you want it to. All you need to do is ask for the block, they'll give it to you. They talked me into trying one a few years ago and I've had one on the last 7. :smt033


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

Good luck man I was just was about to post up the result of my double hernia surgery last Monday.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good luck to ya Tony, hope everything comes up good for a quick healing. See ya in a couple of days.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Good luck to ya Tony, hope everything comes up good for a quick healing. See ya in a couple of days.


I'm not sure I want pics with that one. I'm hoping to keep the screws that are in my ankle now to add to my collection of my two other screws and femur rod (Russel Taylor nail).


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I'm not sure I want pics with that one. I'm hoping to keep the screws that are in my ankle now to add to my collection of my two other screws and femur rod (Russel Taylor nail).


You keep that stuff?! LOL! Well, I did keep my wisdom teeth... for about a week. So I guess I can see that.

Good luck, we'll be thinking of ya!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

What sucks about getting all your hardware back is having to clean off the meat and tissue that stuck to 'em.

I have every tooth my kids have lost. Some day they will probably get a kick out of it. I even wrote down each date they lost 'em. I love being a dad!


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

May the force be with you padawan:mrgreen: 
Good luck


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

scooter said:


> May the force be with you padawan:mrgreen:
> Good luck


+1 Tony... :smt023


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> What sucks about getting all your hardware back is having to clean off the meat and tissue that stuck to 'em.
> 
> I have every tooth my kids have lost. Some day they will probably get a kick out of it. I even wrote down each date they lost 'em. I love being a dad!


My mom saved my teeth, too. I don't think she has them anymore, but she did many years ago when we still lived in NJ. Not sure she knows I found them.

Yeah, I had to wash my wisdom teeth. They were really gross. No longer have them, but I have a picture of them. LOL!


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

I hope all goes well...


W


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Good luck Tony!!!


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Good luck*

hope all goes well ... :smt023


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

You'll be back posting by Wed or Thu.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm back. He kept me two days insteed of the one I thought I'd be there. All went fine. Pain is very little. I had fun (not the sexual kind. I want to keep my wife) with many nurses and got the nick name of, "Stud Muffin". No lie here, my wife was with me when I got it.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I'm back. He kept me two days insteed of the one I thought I'd be there. All went fine. Pain is very little. I had fun (not the sexual kind. I want to keep my wife) with many nurses and got the nick name of, "Stud Muffin". No lie here, my wife was with me when I got it.


Sooooooo I guess they didnt take it off above the knee then....:smt116 :smt116


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> got the nick name of, "Stud Muffin". No lie here, my wife was with me when I got it.


Is your wife still laughing? :smt082 :smt082 :smt082

Glad to hear it went well. :smt023


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> "Stud Muffin"


Well, we knew that! Gee, something for me to tease you with! *insert evil grin here*


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Glad to here everything went good for you Stud Muffin. Just hang in there .


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Glad to hear U are better!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Glad it went well Tony. My Gay-dar keeps me from saying "&^$# muffin"


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

You should just change you Forum name to STUD MUFFIN right now!! LOL


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I still have my foot. I decided not to whack it off yet.
My wife did get a laugh out of, “Stud Muffin”. I’m lucky in that she’s not the jealous type. Good thing because as I said, I was having fun with the nurses. I had one male nurse who wouldn’t call me, “Stud MUffin”. I told him that that was a good thing. I think it was his gay-dar that made him come to that decision. 

I had fun with my wife last night when I told her about a conversation I had with one of the nurses about her heavy menstrual cycles. Luckily my wife could not see my face in the dark because she would have seen my big grin from telling her a lie. She just couldn’t believe that a nurse would talk about that with me. Gotta love gullible people.


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

My gay-dar must be broken because I just can't resist from calling you STUD MUFFIN now.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Uno99 said:


> My gay-dar must be broken because I just can't resist from calling you STUD MUFFIN now.


I think I'll make an exception for you since you are engaged... to a woman.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Uno99 said:


> You should just change you Forum name to STUD MUFFIN right now!! LOL


How about Meadow Muffin? :watching:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

2400 said:


> How about Meadow Muffin? :watching:


or prairie muffin:smt033 :smt023


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

That's a good one too.


----------

